# Flickr - advice please for those that use it...



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

I've recently had a couple of photos I've taken 'favourited'?? No idea who these people are.

Anything I need to worry about or not?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

https://www.flickr.com/help/forum/en-us/72157625519110431/


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Damo516 said:


> I've recently had a couple of photos I've taken 'favourited'?? No idea who these people are.
> 
> Anything I need to worry about or not?


 No nothing to worry about, your photos are set to public view by the sounds so everyone can see them, this means they can appear on the wall where random pictures are showcased and also will turn up in searches i.e. if someone searches for a keyword and don't forget Flickr assigns auto generated keywords for uploaded photos by analyzing content (or used to anyway haven't checked this recently) You can change the privacy settings so only certain people/ groups you choose can see your photos :yes:


----------

